# IBC Betta Congress (Show Bettas)



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So oldfishlady threw this idea at me, And i thought it would be very good for everyone to hear about the IBC.

First off let me say every betta owner should look into this. Just because you own VT shouldn't stop you from joining. every betta has a show class, And a way of bettering the genetic's. Just because you own a pet store betta, You should still look into this.. It's for every betta lover and owner.

Okay so we are talking about IBCBETTAS.ORG. This is a organization dedicated to the keeping, Breeding, Showing and protection of betta splendens... No matter what type

What do you get by joining the IBC:

* First off you have full access to all protected area's of the site that are reserved for members only.

* Upon joining you will be admitted to the members only Betterbettas yahoo group. Where you will have access to great discussion about bettas. And talk with all the people that are showing bettas at this time. Plus breeder's.

* You will have access to all publication's, Like flare magazine, And the IBC handbook featuring the IBC constitution & Bylaw's. And judging standard's which is a big deal. because then you no what to look for in a betta and what to look for in the fry when your breeding. You also get the new members package, A current member list, A photo section where member's place picture's of there fish. A beginners guide to breeding and raising bettas. A tip sheet on how to ship fish to a show etc...

* In addition new member's get eligibility to the betta pal's program. Where new members can get a FREE pair of bettas to get a jump start on breeding show quality bettas. All fish are donated by IBC breeder's, And all the new member has to do is pay for shipping..

* If it sound's good it is, And worth every dollar to join. The cheapest membership is 20.00 dollars, And it includes everything listed above...

Well i think thats everything. If i missed anything i will post more...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome.........got a link you can share.....


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm definitely thinking about joining... I'm not into breeding bettas myself but it would be interesting to hear what experienced breeders have to say between themselves.

Thanks for posting all these useful threads btw! :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The link is www.ibcbettas.org

I also highly recommend everyone go to the Chapters section and see if there is a IBC affliated group in your area. Even if you don't breed most groups will still let you join and come to meetings. It is a great way to learn not only about breeding but also about how to care for your fish in the best way possible. It's also a great way to get connections to breeders and possibly get fish at a discount. Not to mention many groups hold auctions and swap meets, etc where you can sell old tanks/ equipment or even fish and get stuff in return.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good information.


----------

